# Self- Serve Salon



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Finally! I actually didn't know these existed until a week or so ago (and we only have one in town).
A self-serve grooming salon. It is wonderful. I love having a bath tub my height (no really it's like my favorite thing about bathing there versus at home - I'm tall and I hate bending over our bath tub), I love having everything provided (especially a dog friendly blow dryer), I love the stairs for my elderly dog, I love it. Why didn't I realize these existed sooner!


----------



## Yvonne (Aug 6, 2010)

I had one close to my last home and have missed it so much since i moved to another state. I recently broke down and bought my own grooming room supplies: a Metro Vacuum AFTD-3 Air Force Commander 4.0-Peak HP Pet Dryer and a http://www.boosterbath.com, and a grooming table.

Price wise not bad and a fantastic convenience.


----------



## kitley2001 (Aug 11, 2010)

I take our Ginny to one here. They supply the shampoo, conditioners, towels, and blow dryer. She is about 50 pounds, and long hair. It costs me $20.00 taxes included. I leave the mess and clogged drains to them..and they have better water pressure then I have living in the country. I hope they never close their business...lol!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

We have a doggy day care nearby where you can take your dog and bath them. They have the ramp up to the bathtub, high volicity blow dryer, etc. They supply all the shampoo, conditioner, towels, apron so you don't get too wet and best of all, they clean up the hair afterwards. It only costs about ten dollars and is worth every penny. When I take Susie in, there is always hair everywhere when I leave.

My small dogs I do bath at home because when I redid by bathroom, I put a laundry tub in the corner so I don't have to bend over to wash them but it is not big enough for Susie.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

kitley2001 said:


> They supply the shampoo, conditioners, towels, and blow dryer. She is about 50 pounds, and long hair. It costs me $20.00 taxes included. I leave the mess and clogged drains to them..and they have better water pressure then I have living in the country. I hope they never close their business...lol!


Amen. I love not having the mess at home and all supplies included. We took Misty today (half price too - $5.00 - gotta love it!) There was a white cloud of fur floating out from our area and white fur stuck to every surface in our bathing area - but not stuck to my walls and bath! I love it!


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I checked my self-serve dog wash out recently and it's very nice, but I just can't bring myself to use it. Fifteen dollars for something I can do for free in my backyard is too steep a price for this penny-pincher...


----------



## Taryn (Feb 9, 2011)

It would be more convenient to use one for my cat since I'm sure they have better restraints than I do, plus Dexter now uses the leash I was using as a restraint. I used a human baby bathtub, that I had in the 'big'(our) bathtub and had a leash looped through one end and I made a loop to put around the cat's neck(never too tight) it kept Nuts(or Attitude, when she was still alive) in the big tub so I was able to wash them and out shampoo on them and leave it sit on them(the Furminator shampoo requires it to stay on the pet for 5- 10 minutes before being rinsed off) and then rinse them off in the little tub which I had put fresh water in. I was able to use fresh water to wet them down and shampoo them and drain it and add fresh water to rinse them with. They were also more comfortable standing in the big tub when I wasn't actively trying to get them wet or rinse them off. It would also save me from having to clean up cat hair since I tend to only give Nuts a bath when he's dirty, before I apply topical heart worm/flea meds(Revolution), or he's seriously blowing his coat. Attitude had long fur and she shed so much less(but I could Furminate a lot more fur off her) than Nuts who is a short hair. Let me say unless it is summer and I use topical heart worm prevention monthly he gets a bath very very rarely. He's a brown tabby so he doesn't get 'dirty.' Attitude was a black and white('cow' cat pattern) long hair and he coat yellowed so she got baths more frequently but still not very often, once again unless it was summer so I was using topical heart worm meds. Even then it tended to not be monthly, Nuts had a very bad habit of chomping on Attitude and making her cry after she was bathed. Both were inside only(even though in the end Attitude would 'run' outside every time the door opened so I would walk around with her outside, she was really too sick to be able to truly run anywhere) so that also helped in them not getting dirty.

Right now considering Dexter blows his coat if you so much as look at him it would be nice, I can furminate him, wash him and leave them with the mess. The last time I Furminated him I had to vacuum right after since hair went everywhere. From now on he will be furminated outside.

I know we have one here but I'd have to see how much it is(and if they'll let me do a cat.) The cat isn't due for a bath until May or June so I have plenty of time but Dexter is getting dirty at the dog park and he's started to smell like a dog so he does need a bath. Not to mention he is totally blowing his coat so I need to use the Furminator shampoo on him to see if that helps.

Otherwise I think it would be just as easy if not easier to just wash him in the regular bathtub. I have a child so I can deal with kneeling by a tub to give a dog an occasional bath. My son is now 8 and I was thrilld once he was old enough to bathe himself since that was a daily chore, with a dog it's only occasional.

Taryn


----------

